# [TIP] pam_ldap: ldap_simple_bind Can't contact LDAP server

## michael_

have a look in the /etc/ldap.conf,

you should use

```
host 127.0.0.1 # if ldap is running on localhost
```

OR  the uri-section

using both produces the "pam_ldap: ldap_simple_bind Can't contact LDAP server" - Error

this changes solves the problem for me

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-210871-highlight-ldapsimplebind+contact+ldap.html

greetings 

michael

----------

